# Vox AC30 Troubles



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Got it used from Long & Mcquade less than a week ago. This is my third time playing it since driving it home and setting it up in my basement.

I plugged in, kicked on an overdrive and strummed a few open chords when it would squeak and cut out, I changed cables a few times before noticing that the green Standby light was flickering on and off in harmony with the cutting out.

If it's not a quick and easy fix, I'm taking it back to L&M this weekend, I have the 30 day warranty.

Thoughts?
Mike;Dojcsak


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Warranty! Don't even try to fix it yourself.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh by no means would I try and fix anything myself.

But it being a used amp, would it be worth having them fix it, or just shoot for something else? Is this a common issue? Any thoughts as to if it's going to be cause for bigger problems after the warranty is up?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Look up member Wild Bill .. pro .. he make it all better...for years


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's giving you any problems now, I'd take it back while you can.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> If it's giving you any problems now, I'd take it back while you can.


+1 (at the very least)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those are great amps, I had one for a while

probably a loose connection/solder joint....but yes I would bring it back to the store to fix


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re:*

Acted up a little at the store, they gave me the option to switch. Took home a DRRI and haven't looked back for a second.


----------

